# '09 Gorilla Grow- Irish



## IRISH (Aug 25, 2009)

we put somewhere in the neighborhood of around 50 plants out this year. now , some may think thats alot, but if you count in for your losses, and believe me, theres alot that can happen, and will usually, you'll be lucky to end up with half. we shoot a bit lower. 

after a few severe storms took thier share , the wild life divies thiers up , then, you cull the males  , well, we ended up with 13 in flower. .

we think thats a good number. alot of hard work was put into this grow. were actually glad to be where were at now in the grow. hauling alot less nutes out now. . i know my aching back appreciates it too. .

now, if mother nature is kind enough to finish this grow off, alot of folks will be very happy campers.  ...

theres quite a few pics here, everyone likes pics, right? ok then...


----------



## IRISH (Aug 25, 2009)

more...


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi there irish i think you have done quite well so far 13 ladies of 50 is a nice round figure and they all look reasonibly  healthy as well i'll keep a watch on this string for sure ! And Thanks for the pics ! Peace and stealth is the word of the day ! Take care !


----------



## IRISH (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks purplehazes.  . if i could do anything different on this grow, it would be to be able to get to them more often, to feed them more.

thanks for the comment...Irish...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## cubby (Aug 25, 2009)

Very nice Irish. Best of luck on your harvest. I'd be more than happy to pop over and provide you with a "man on the street" oppinion. (after all that trimming of course).


----------



## IRISH (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks cubby. just like on jay leno, eh? lol. hows the nls fairing? did the storm hurt 'em?...


----------



## cubby (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Irish,
   My NLs are doing fine. they're all budding very nicely, small but plenty covered. The storm really scared me, I thought they were gonna' be ruined because they got bent right in half by the rain . When I shook them off they popped right up, healthy as can be . I can only assume that being in a fairly windy area gave them a nice strong, yet bendable, stalk. I'm looking forward to harvesting them, trimming them is another matter (I hate trimming) but I guess you gotta' take the good with the bad.:farm:
   Take care and good gardening.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 25, 2009)

Sweet buddy!!! I did a gorilla grow this year as well. I started with 47 and ended up with 20 females. I got them out late this year so I am expecting about 2 - 3 ounces per plant (give or take.) Enough for me and a few friends. Good luck friend, be safe.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello GSS  . nice, nice. 20, eh? hows the young'in? . 

you check out pic #8 in first post? got some bagseed purps going on there. . i'm trekking out again tonight for a 2nd feed in a week. she's rather small, but she is making up for it with some pretty color.

good to see you around friend. good luck on bringing in that harvest. .


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

Looking real nice* Irish* :aok:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks duck. . saw the room set-up. looks nice. where did you find your lids (net pots)? you got a hydro shop over near you, or order them?...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

I made my lids/netpots.  I bought the net pots at the hydro store. Then I bought the black lids at "Tractor Supply Center" and made my own. Hydro wanted $10.50 for finish product. TSC was $2.29 a lid and net pot was $1.20, adhesive to glue net pots to lids $3.00 had enough to make 8 lids. I then painted them white for this new grow season.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics ....looking real good out there.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 25, 2009)

thanks for the comments TcBud, and Duck.  .

Duck? why paint your lids white? will that keep the light off your roots? 

what i do, is put duck tape on top of my lids , so no light hits the roots. i guess you could paint the tape white for reflection.

i know YOU know about Duck Tape.:hubba:  ...


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

No the lids are solid black when you buy them. Painted them white in order to reflect the light instead of absorbing the light and heat which I hope will keep my bucket temp cooler


----------



## pcduck (Aug 25, 2009)

> i know YOU know about Duck Tape




:rofl::rofl:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 27, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> No the lids are solid black when you buy them. Painted them white in order to reflect the light instead of absorbing the light and heat which I hope will keep my bucket temp cooler


 

stoner moment duck. . yeah. thats what i had... ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, pretty awesome!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 28, 2009)

what is that pink stuff? looks like pomegranate ! beautiful grow..


----------



## funbags (Aug 28, 2009)

hey irish lovely lookin grow for the crap weather we get here was just wondering what strain your using as im hopin to do a little gorilla growing myself next season and im not really sure what would survive our useless weather did you have to make a lot of trips out there cus id be using a unused field near me but still dont want to be in and out every day


----------



## IRISH (Aug 28, 2009)

2dogs, not pomegranite. sp?... that would be poison sumac. not many want to venture into a grove of this without long pants, long sleeves. .

funbags, we have some strains in the field like northern lights, blush, skush, KULT, ultimate indica, and bagseed from some mids. ...

mom, thank you very much. ...


----------



## funbags (Aug 29, 2009)

ok thanks do the plants need a lot of attention? when did ya plant them? sorry bou all the questions its my first time thinkin of growin outside and i dont know anything about it or if it would even work over here with our 3 day summers


----------



## UCanDoIt (Aug 29, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> we put somewhere in the neighborhood of around 50 plants out this year. now , some may think thats alot, but if you count in for your losses, and believe me, theres alot that can happen, and will usually, you'll be lucky to end up with half. we shoot a bit lower.
> 
> after a few severe storms took thier share , the wild life divies thiers up , then, you cull the males  , well, we ended up with 13 in flower. .
> 
> ...


 
Nice looking stuff there Irish 

? for you...in picture #8, I see some purple growing from within. I have one that looks similar,but it is only showing on one upper branch and one middle branch. At first I thought it was mold until I saw your photo. That is the only unknown bagseed of mine that is doing that. It doesn't wipe off, so I think it is a genetic situation. 
Thank you for the photo...I am at ease now! 

I would also like to thank you for all the wonderful information you have shared with me:dancing:


----------

